# Hand Tools



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi to all. I just wanted to say I've read articles on this site for several years before joining.

I know to most out there hand tools are maybe 2nd thought since most have automatic taping tools.
But for the small guy like myself I am all hand tools.

My side of the business is 80% repair work and 20% new.
Most of what I do is repairs to prep for paint after a place has had years and years of abuse or lack of prepwork before paint. 
And Repairs that other people have made incorrectly.
Or repairs in homes that have ''settled'' after decades where the drywall was only nailed and not "glued and screwed".
A lot of my new work is just finishing small jobs for guys that hang rock.

I'm no where near the category that most guys in this site are in, nor do I claim to be in terms of volume or production per day. 

So I've yet to have the need to invest in some auto tools.

I just wondered if anyone has reviewed any of the basic hand tools out there for this year.

Joint and Tape Knives, Pans, Trowels, Hawks, Cutting Tools, etc.

I've had the opportunity to go over a number of manufacturers hand tools this year and wanted to share just a few general things without specifically naming by manufacturer.

Although if anyone would like a comment on anything specific, chances are I've reviewed almost every manufacturers Knives this year already, and if not I've got them here I just have to get to them.

1st. If you want choice, its got to be from an Online Vendor.

2nd. A lot of manufacturers now have 2 versions of the same joint knives, 1 that is stiff, and one that has flex.
So when you order, make sure you ask about this, even a lot of the online vendors are not yet on board with this and updated their sights with say 2 different skus for the same 6" knife. 

3rd. Offset Knives. I think that offset knives are being remarketed into the industry because on a lot of other sites and forums people have never seen them. They have been around for a long time I've got one older than I am and I'm in my 30's. In fact outside the US guys use both sides of the offset knive but I think currently its being marketed as a one sided tool to keep hands out of the mud and get more flex.

4th. On Blue Steel or polished steel knives (anything not stainless steel), you should consider cleaning the knives with good dish soap every day before use if you use an oil lubricant after cleaning for anti rust properties. 
I've seen in the rarest of rare instances when a warranty or defective claim has come into play the fact that a guy used oil lubricant on a joint knive used as an excuse by a company to try and get out of paying for defective paint. 

I really enjoy reading posts on this site. Thanks
Philip


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome on the show pataya1 and you are right not everybody needs automatic tools but everybody needs hand tools and thanks for your advice :thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Soap to clean my knives. K i will start bringing them home and running them through the dishwasher. Anyways i use Marshalltown and kraft but I am due for another full set. Anything new out there? SS or blue steel I use both but I prefer the larger handles.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mint Craft are my knives of choice..:yes:


----------



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

boco said:


> Soap to clean my knives. K i will start bringing them home and running them through the dishwasher. Anyways i use Marshalltown and kraft but I am due for another full set. Anything new out there? SS or blue steel I use both but I prefer the larger handles.


Yes Kraft has 2 versions right now, you have to ask for the flexible ones if you prefer that, the normal ones are stiffer. I got mine directly from Kraft to try the flex ones, perform excellent like the Sheetrock Matrix.
Add an "L" after part number for more limber blade. Comes in stainless handle and red soft grip over the stainless. Saddest part of the deal is its one of the very few products Kraft makes that is from CHINA. I was so dissapointed about that but I do have to say although the China, they are quality. 

Philip


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I learned on this style offset knife, but have switched over to the Advance offset. I've got blue steel, and stainless. Just depends on my mood for what I use.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

For the record I refuse to ever wash my scaffold viva la resistance!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> For the record I refuse to ever wash my scaffold viva la resistance!


I had to do a double take  I thought 2Buck had posted..

BTW. Don't you hate It when they screw the frame up on those fire boxes? Will the tile/mantle cover that patch?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I had to do a double take  I thought 2Buck had posted..
> 
> BTW. Don't you hate It when they screw the frame up on those fire boxes? Will the tile/mantle cover that patch?


I had to do a double take a well. I thought2buck was using knives

Oh, and most of the fireplaces up here come with that piece of fire board attached.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Only time my scaffold gets washed is if it's raining when I'm loading it up.:whistling2:

The whole front of that fireplace was going to be stone, so it wasn't going to be a problem with the fire board. That builder was extremely picky, and wanted the front finished before the stone. Kind of over kill, but his checks always cleared.


----------

